# Anything Goes? It is time to advertise our sex doll!



## Habbo (Nov 26, 2017)

Step into the fantasy of Sex doll----Wonder Woman and Harley Quinn.









There are always a sex doll that could be able to captivate you-----https://www.xosexdoll.com/


----------



## botamico (Nov 27, 2017)

If I was to pick one, it would be Harley Quinn.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 28, 2017)

For a grand? Fuck that. I'd rather just have a LHJO session and it's free.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

I never thought I'd be on board with this whole sex robot thing but let me know when mine is ready.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Make sure you get the eyes right.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

When I saved this a long time ago I just thought it was a girl with really great tits.... it's a doll.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

I might need a few.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> I never thought I'd be on board with this whole sex robot thing but let me know when mine is ready.


Isn't he the cripple on the tv show Vikings??? So you want a cripple sex bot 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Sanisent (Dec 6, 2017)

I demand a tranny sex doll.

Just for fun. No romance.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Isn't he the cripple on the tv show Vikings??? So you want a cripple sex bot
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com



Um... he is not actually cripple in real life. I do know one very hot guy in a wheelchair. He and his wife have a shitload of kids so I guess everything still functions.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Dec 6, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Um... he is not actually cripple in real life. I do know one very hot guy in a wheelchair. He and his wife have a shitload of kids so I guess everything still functions.


Lolz I knew that I just never seen dude out of character. I knew he looked familiar one of my favorite shows 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Lolz I knew that I just never seen dude out of character. I knew he looked familiar one of my favorite shows
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com



One of my favs too. Usually I avoid anything with the actors out of character especially on a show like Vikings. Knightfall starts tonight. That looks promising too. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9dtepkeR0I


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

He's pretty young and really looks it out of character. But I guess if my daughter can like someone my age I can like someone her age lol.... I don't mind being a bit pervy all considered. My robot has to be funny and do housework too.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks like he has pretty good genetics for bb.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Lolz I knew that I just never seen dude out of character. I knew he looked familiar one of my favorite shows
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Even if an exact model could be made in all honesty I don't see how it'd be any substitute for reality. Unless you like necrophilia.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

If they ever can create a lifelike model that has programmable behavior, speech etc maybe.


----------

